# Kuota Kredo Ultra



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

Just took a look at this bike at my lbs. Very nice looking ride. Of course the store was raving about this frame, but with 6 ft of snow still on the ground where I live I was not able to take it for a spin. Anyone have any experience with the Kredo Ultra? Good and bad comments welcomed.
Cheers


----------



## kcdoc (Dec 30, 2007)

Just built up a Kuota Kebel, and it is stellar. Solid bb & rigid rear end make it pretty darn efficient. The ride is very smooth, as well. It is not a "muted" or dull ride like alot of carbon is claimed to be. It tracks incrediblly well and doesnt require any correction due to its front end stability. Thing is rock solid in that regard. It also so far seems to be very quick and gets up to speed efficiently. I couldnt be happier.Pretty much everything that i had heard about it is accurate. 
I know it isnt the Kredo, but I am guessing that all Kuota frames are going to perform really well based on what i have experienced so far. I think Pez reviewed the Kredo not too long ago and loved it. You may want to check it out at Pezcycling.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I have a Kalibur. Solid, comfortable, and well built. The Martec factory in Taiwan makes quality stuff.


----------



## Donegal (Apr 23, 2005)

*Kredo Ultra*

My Kredo is 2006, the year before the Ultra was introduced. Very similar. I love it. I am not a 120 lb. weight weenie. I am 170lbs., short, stocky built like a fireplug and that's how I crank, strong. Frame is light, exceedingly. At 50 mph on a downhill, I didn't have any bad behavior but it is so light I felt like I was flying on a leaf . Frame is surprisingly stiff for a lightweight. Because of it's stiffness I could make the spokes pop and complain in the rear wheel (Reynolds Alta Race) that came on it when standing into a climb. I put my old Ksyrium SSL's on it and I am now happy as they are as stiff as *&#( too. I like the Khan for looks, it is supposed to ride softer, but I love the nude carbon on my Kredo too. I had two guys chasing me last week just to get a look at it. 

My rig:
Kuota Kredo SL
K-Wing Bars w/Kuota Stem
Old Style Ksyrium SSL SC w/Ceramics
Dura-Ace Gear w/Ceramic BB
Conti Attack/Force Tires
Brooks Swift Saddle

It's not only strong, it looks good getting there.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

we've had a lot of test rides out on Ultras...most of those people either end up on either a Super Six or SWORKS Tarmac. Those riders said that the frame was too jarring. Actually, thinking about it, I don't think we've sold one Ultra to someone that rode it along with other bikes.


----------



## aksdman (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a Kuota Kredo Ultra and I love it! The ride indeed borders on being harsh but the stiffness and response is great! I was choosing between this and the Cannondale Ultimate Supersix but I loved the look of the Kredo Ultra by a mile so I decided to get this instead.

I'm loving every minute I spend on the bike - including the harsh ride on rough roads. It's really not that bothersome and it's a small price to pay - IMO - compared to the stiffness, acceleration and climbing capability of the bike.

Hope this helps guys!


----------



## passingas (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a Kredo Ultra. I had the previous Kredo, the Sierra Nevada Kodak team version, and I really enjoyed it. It was a tremendous bicycle for the money. It was stiff and responsive during hard riding. Unfortunately, it cracked as I was heading to a race. Kuota upgraded me to an Ultra! They 2nd-day aired it to Texas from Italy and my LBS built it up just in time for me. After just 10 minutes on the new Ultra, I could tell a huge difference. It is a pure-throughbred monster! It is really stiff and agile. It can scurry up any incline without the slightest hesitation. It desends confidently and without any instability! I think for the money, you cannot help but think it is a top 10 bike. I have ridden most of the upper echelon bikes from Specialized, Trek, Cannondale, Look, BMC, Colnago.... this thing is up with Parlee and Seven for a fraction of the price!


----------

